# Kribs begining to look for a home for eggs.....



## takasumi (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello

I have an obvious pair of Kribs. THey're looking to find an egg spot at this moment.

Are these fish anything like Blood Red Jewel Cichlids when they have lay eggs, hatch fry, and guard their young?

If so, I think that I can handle this. If there's something, ANYTHING special that I'l have to do with the eggs....could someone PLEASE let me know?!!

I had a pair of Mikrogeophagus Ramirezi laying eggs all of the time and none of those eggs ever made it. (The eggs kept the parents fed, though!)
If Kribs are as frustrating as Rams....I think that I'll scream right now. :x

OK. Any helpful advice or comments will definitally be appreciated!

Anne


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
These fishes are acting like jewels when they have fry, they breed like them and guard their fry in the same manner. i think they are less sensible ti the water chemistry than rams(no need to ahev a very soft water)
xris


----------

